# Simple proteins to cook in a sous vide



## ptolemy (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all 

ill have a sous vide for the weekend (next week) and I wanted your thoughts on top 3 things to cook in it. I will also have a blow torch available.

Here are my requests

1. Simple to cook 
2. I'd wanna stay out of ribeye/fillet/prime rib - more on the rustic/frugal side.

thank you


----------



## Chefdog (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't have a ton of experience on this front, but here's a few cheap and easy ideas that should be fun.
EGGS. Cheap cheap cheap, and fun to experiment with at different temperatures and times to get different textures of white and yolk. Do some eggs for sure. 
Anything that you'd normally braise would be great: shanks, shoulder cuts, short ribs etc. If you brown them first make sure to cool properly before putting in the bag. 
I think you should definitely cook a couple chicken (or turkey) breasts while you're at it. The difference in tenderness between the avg roasted/sautéed/grilled chicken breast and one cooked in a bath is significant. You don't have to cook to 165 as long as you hold it long enough at a specified temp (145 I think) for long enough to pasteurize it (30min?) which results in really tender and juicy birds. Google knows the proper time and temp, don't trust my memory. 
Have fun.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 8, 2015)

I think chuck or pot roast would be good, and simple/rustic. I have yet to make one that way.
So far, one impressive dish has been a thick-cut pork chop. It's nice to be able to cook it so it's still juicy and has some pink color. Very different from a pork chop that's been cooked until the meat is pretty dry.


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2015)

Poached eggs is one of the ways I "show off" the SV. Serve on top of Ramen or other noodles for quick and easy.

Oxtails are certainly rustic and a good choice if you have time for a longer (24+) cook.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 8, 2015)

Boneless Chuck Roasts, locally called French Roast, are killer sous vide. Great flavor and texture.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 9, 2015)

ohhhhhhhh. boneless chuck roast sounds great.

thanks for the ideas everyone. I think i'll do chicken and eggs next time


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 9, 2015)

I did a version of chuck roast a while back. after it came out of the bath, I chilled it and grilled it. The concept was solid, but I could have improved execution a bit...but it was quite satisfactory. here's the old thread if you want pictures and details:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17604-Deconstructed-Pot-Roast-Sous-Vide


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't take any photos but I wanted to share my ultimate steak recipe anyway. The most flavorful steak i've ever had was SV chuck roast 130 72hrs but as mentioned, chuck can be fatty and has weird muscle groupings when sliced in whole roast form. 

So I wanted to solve both problems: make the steak more uniform and less fatty. Using a technique I learned from Chef Step, remove all the fat and silver from a whole beef tenderloin, then glue it back together. However tenderloin is too expensive and not that interesting so I wanted to use a chuck roast instead. 

The chuck roast was about five pounds. After painstakingly removing all the crap, I was left with about half waste and half meat. The breakdown left me with five different sized muscles, that I glued together with transglutaminase, rolled in shrink, bagged and let sit for a day before SV 130/48, chilled. Seasoned, browned it in screaming hot pan and cut into planks, best $15 steak I've had yet.

I'm going to do another one this weekend, but cut into individual steaks after SV but before searing.

Promise Pic's this time


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 11, 2015)

Please do pics and post them, sound s awesome...ryan


----------



## CutFingers (Feb 14, 2015)

Get a large oak fire and place the sous vide device in it...you'll have a charred work of modern art


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2015)

CF, Tis a bad thing to be washing down your meds with whiskey :cool2:.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 14, 2015)

Can't write off the circulator completely, they make yogurt like a boss.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 16, 2015)

Because of crapload of snow on ground and temps dipping below 0f with 20+mph winds, we decided to just get 2" ribeyes.

we made one with thyme, 1 with rosemary and 2 plain salt/pepper. left in fridge sealed for 2 days and cooked at 120f for 3.5hrs in inova then I got my cast iron to 550f-600f and 75seconds or so per side... One of my friends wanted closer to medium so I did it for bit longer


----------

